# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ala seta re ne murt!?

## ABSOLUTE

kush e din se cka do te thot kjo fjalë e urtë?! 
prejardhja: Tirane :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

edhe pak ndihme, ka te bej me njeriun........

----------


## master2006

Ja po e provoj unë :xx: , mos eshte "Çdo njeri do të vdes" ?

----------


## ABSOLUTE

, nc, jo master.....
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## loveyou

lol une tironse jam po se kisha degjuar kte shprehje .. cfare gjuhe eshte ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ABSOLUTE

nuk e di cfar gjuhe eshte,................. por don te thot, dicka ne lidhje me 
mysafirin.....

----------


## jessi89

> kush e din se cka do te thot kjo fjalë e urtë?! 
> prejardhja: Tirane


Mendoj se fjala *murt* mund te jete kuptimi i *murit*.Flitet per nje njeri qe re ne mur dmth per nje problem u perplase me veshtiresi apo u kape *gafil*.Edhe kjoe fundit shprehje eshte.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

po jessi, e sakt *murt* esht *muri* 
dhe em spjegimin e ke afruar shume afer, hallall...

*seta* esht *sita*

e tera eshte nje metafor' dhe esht perdorur ne Tirane , per mos  ta kuptuar mysafiri, biseden e shtepiakeve, se cfar po thon per te ....??? 
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xingaro

Si perfundim...ç'dmth?

----------

